# memo edge help



## Musselman (Jul 8, 2008)

im have a big problem with memo the edges orientation, i have no problem with permutation, but cant memo the orientation of the edges
any tips?


----------



## Faz (Jul 8, 2008)

What guide are you learning from?


----------



## Musselman (Jul 8, 2008)

not sure what is called but its a beginners way of doing it 
OC, PC, and then you just do edges or somthing.. not M2 lol


----------



## blah (Jul 8, 2008)

Do you have a problem with memorizing edge orientation or determining edge orientation? Because I really don't see how a problem could arise with memorizing edge orientation, it's arguably the easiest part of BLD. Edge orientation determination, on the other hand, should be defined in whatever guide you're using, so you shouldn't have a problem with that either.

What I do is I just visually memorize which edges are bad, and flip them during execution, that's all. If you're memorizing something like "good-good-bad-bad-bad-good-bad-bad-good-good-bad-good", then of course you're gonna have a huge problem, and whatever guide you're using is doing a poor job advising you not to do that. Forget the good edges, they're of zero significance, so just pretend they don't exist while you're doing your edge flipper algorithms. The only edges you care about are the bad ones.

P/S: What do you mean by "and then you just do edges or somthing.."? If you need help, you should make your problem clearer so people can help, you know.


----------



## Musselman (Jul 8, 2008)

alright let me try this again
so when im doing memo i use numbers for edges and letters of corners
i need a good way of remembering which ones r bad edges 

ex edge goes to spot 4 and its a bad edge 
what do i think of when i memo that its a bad edge?

when i do corners i tap the bad ones, but i cant seem to be able to do that with the edges 

i hope that explains it better


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 8, 2008)

Musselman said:


> alright let me try this again
> so when im doing memo i use numbers for edges and letters of corners
> i need a good way of remembering which ones r bad edges
> 
> ...



Hmm, well maybe just try and make a mental note..thats what I do


----------



## Musselman (Jul 8, 2008)

what do you mean by that?


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 11, 2008)

I've tried Roman Rooms journey and failed.
I used one image per piece and 2 images (2 nouns) per location. It just takes me forever to recognize and code the pieces. I'd like to try 2 pieces per image and 2 images (one verb, one noun) a location someday.

Perhaps I should practice visual first.


----------



## Inusagi (Jul 12, 2008)

You could try visual. That is not hard at all.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 12, 2008)

Tap the pieces that are unoriented. If more than 6 unoriented, tap the oriented ones.

You should try M2. No orienting required.


----------

